# Etiquette on aires



## jonasw19

Here we are sitting on the aire at Mortain.
We are parked correctly in a space but as far away from the adjacent van who is also in a marked space.

There is another van one space away from us, and another in the same carpark.

Up rolls another van and proceeds to reverse neatly but worryingly close to us. with our doors opening directly opposite and only inches apart.

I go to door and opening it look mildly out. Lady in other van does the same but with somewhat of a glare. After a short exchange they shoot off to the next available slot.

After all this should we have parked in the centre of 'our' plot? Or does everyone park right in each others pockets?
Confused of Mortain
jon


----------



## iandsm

jonasw19 said:


> Here we are sitting on the aire at Mortain.
> We are parked correctly in a space but as far away from the adjacent van who is also in a marked space.
> 
> There is another van one space away from us, and another in the same carpark.
> 
> Up rolls another van and proceeds to reverse neatly but worryingly close to us. with our doors opening directly opposite and only inches apart.
> 
> I go to door and opening it look mildly out. Lady in other van does the same but with somewhat of a glare. After a short exchange they shoot off to the next available slot.
> 
> After all this should we have parked in the centre of 'our' plot? Or does everyone park right in each others pockets?
> Confused of Mortain
> jon


Pretty obvious really. You should have parked in the centre of your marked space. It appears you were within it but on the edge of it which precluded the arriving motor homer opening their door (and you too) if you were in the centre that presumably would not be a problem. They appear to have thought you were badly parked so they moved away. Parking in the centre of marked bays, particularly when an aire gets busy should give everyone the same chance of opening doors in the available space. It is perfectly understandable to wish to give as much room as possible between you an the next van but if everyone does it the result is that doors cannot be opened easily as you just found out.

Of course, it could be that the newcomers reversed to the side of their space nearest you, but had you been in the centre that should not have been a problem, certainly there would be more than just inches. So it's a case of six of one an half a dozen of the other. Stay in the centre of your marked space whether or not the one on your other side is occupied (it may belated) and you should be fine and give no cause of complaint.


----------



## barryd

Dont worry, your not alone. It never ceases to amaze me some peoples parking on Aires.

The other night we were in an end spot in a marked out bay. I was out on the bike and came back to find some goofball had done exactly the same thing. Squeezed right onto the end (Which was then actually blocking an access path). with is hab door right next to ours. There was litterally tons of space on the Aire but perhaps we got his favourite spot as it was near the grass.

I wasnt there but apparently all the French according to Mrs D told him off but he just ignored them.

I was going to confront him but just couldnt be bothered with the hassle and the fact that once I get wound up its not a pretty site so I just moved. The others were disgusted with this bloke even more then and blanked him all night.


----------



## Morphology

Yup, them's the rules. If you park on an empty aire, somebody will ignore all the empty space and come and park right next to you.

It's pretty much the exact opposite of the International Choice of Urinal Protocol (I See You Pee) :wink:


----------



## jonasw19

Iandsm

Good point about parking in the middle, however there is the slight difficulty with UK vans which have the door on the wrong (correct?) side.

We will then always be in conflict with the others. Unless of course we retreat.
vino collapso may have now taken over


----------



## aultymer

Never had that problem in 10 euro a night municipals.


----------



## The-Cookies

went to chateaux larcher loads of room if the frenchies would have wound in there canopys and taken in the tables and chairs, which none of them wanted to do, also a caravan on there with 3 cars.

we now mostly if on unmarked aire park close enough to next van so that there is not enough space for another to squeeze in. but enough for us to get around our own van. depends how busy aire is though.

John


----------



## aldra

We find it makes no difference where you park continentals like to get up close and personal

No matter how we tuck ourselves away in loads of space someone always parks close

I think it's a feeling of safety in being close

What I find strange is that having parked in "kissing distance" they then proceed to ignore us as if we have invaded their space

Ah well theres nought as queer as folks!

Aldra


----------



## jonasw19

Morphology

The link was worth the MHF sub by itself  

Sadly I am unable to transform the theory to its opposite to fit campingcar packing.

I suspect that the British would tend to the Urinal solution.

By observation in this aire tonight; there are 3 Brits and 3 French. 2 Brits and one French arrived first. One bay one parked in the general car park the other Brit was parked at the end of the 5 bay aire and the first Frenchman parked 2 down from this. We parked next to the Brit on the aire, who has a lhd.

Maybe I am suffering from rain and lack of wine.

jon


----------



## dolcefarniente

I'm with you Aulty. I don't get Aires. As a last resort late on maybe. We stayed at Isle sur la sorgue a few weeks back and had to cycle through an open public car park to leave the site. There was a newish Hymer and a newer looking Burstner there for the four days we were around. Whatever time we passed all four of 'em were sat between the vans on tarmac presumably congratulating themselves on a freebie having spent 30 to 60k on vans. Don't get it. 8O


----------



## KeithChesterfield

This was Le Touquet in June - 11 MHs packed like sardines!


----------



## barryd

Yes some aires can be a bit grim but if you don't get them then you simply haven't stayed on the right ones. There are aires, sostas and stellplatz that are simply superb. Just takes a little research. There are many threads on here including one new one about behavior on campsites and although I'm not an expert some of the campsites we have stayed on have attracted the worst kind of annoying and inconsiderate campers.

Anyway here's a tip. If you find yourself on what looks like it's going to be a bit if a mash up aire leave a guitar and a pair of bongos on a chair on one side and several crates of strong lager on the other (preferably with a dozen or so empty ones loosely laid around the floor)

Wear one of those Brits on the P!ss t shirts to top off the yobbo effect. 

Works for me. You'll amazed how much space is left around you.

Of course this plan can backfire when a transit full of real yobbos turn up next to you and want to join the party


----------



## 113016

jonasw19 said:


> Here we are sitting on the aire at Mortain.
> We are parked correctly in a space but as far away from the adjacent van who is also in a marked space.
> 
> There is another van one space away from us, and another in the same carpark.
> 
> Up rolls another van and proceeds to reverse neatly but worryingly close to us. with our doors opening directly opposite and only inches apart.
> 
> I go to door and opening it look mildly out. Lady in other van does the same but with somewhat of a glare. After a short exchange they shoot off to the next available slot.
> 
> After all this should we have parked in the centre of 'our' plot? Or does everyone park right in each others pockets?
> Confused of Mortain
> jon


Quite possibly, when they drove in, they did not realize that you had a UK handed habitation door and when the French lady opened her door she had as much a shock as you when she spotted a door right opposite hers.
Maybe you might find it better to drive in if every other European van has reversed in or reverse in if the others have driven in.
We have a continental van and when in the UK we use this method. It does not always work but will help in many cases..
It can be a little difficult if vans have gone in both ways. lol

A few weeks ago in France, with our continental handed van we were reversed into an aire and all of the other vans were also reversed in. Shock horror, just in the early evening a van arrived and drove in fwd with the hab door directly opposite ours and less than two feet away  I quickly and politely, asked the driver to move over a little. He did and everything was OK. Incidentally, the occupants never got out of their M/H and left next morning.


----------



## WildThingsKev

KeithChesterfield said:


> This was Le Touquet in June - 11 MHs packed like sardines!


Get real Keith - THIS is packed in like sardines.

We got the last space!

(running of the bulls on the Camargue).


----------



## barryd

This was the Aire at Erquy in Brittany a few summers ago!

There was an empty wild spot a mile up the road as well!










This was the lovely new Aire at Fources in Gers last summer. It was so new a bunch of locals came to see us in the Morning to ask if we needed anything and what we thought of it. It was free as well. The one above wasnt.










Avoid the ones on the coast IMO.


----------



## Glandwr

I've seen roll out awnings effectively used in the battle for personal space :wink: Sometimes when there has been no possible other benefit to be had from its use :roll: :wink: 

Dick


----------



## barryd

There was nearly a murder on the aire at st leon vezere this morning. French chap and wife on the point before us. Both get out, on go some thick rubber gloves, then out comes the loo but it isn't emptied. They then proceed to empty the contents of the garage onto the service point into neat organized piles (there is us and another van queuing)

Eventually the hose is connected and they start to fill. What seems like a week later the hose is disconnected. Now he empties the toilet which is tiny but he disappear with it for another week. Eventually it goes back in and I start my engine in anticipation. I then switch it off as his next step is to empty his grey!!!! This takes another week until every last drop is trickled out.

I start my engine again but them he starts reorganizing the garage again. The other chap behind me in the queue has had enough and drives off. I've invested too much of my life now waiting and probably a gallon of fuel so decide to wait.

He gets in and despite there being about 300 yards of space behind him wifey has to get out to slowly guide him back off the point. Arghhhh!

We decide they both must work on the checkouts in a French supermarket.


----------



## CurlyBoy

Yeah, but without these moments there would be no fun going to France. Might as well stop on a nice regimented caravan club site where the warden "instructs" you where and how to pitch. :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: 

curlyboy


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Barry,

Was that the Royal Aire Fource ?


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Orbec in June.

The only ones there and not a soul in sight.


----------



## tonyt

I was in Ypres the other day - camped at Jeugdstadion but walked into town past the roadside "aire". It's nicely divided into groups of 5 marked slots but in 2 of these groups there were 2 motorhomes parked astride the lines thus preventing 3 other MHs coming in. Selfish in the extreme (or were they both just thick?). Both showing GB plates!


----------



## caz650s

aultymer said:


> Never had that problem in 10 euro a night municipals.


Same here I can't see the point in parking in a crowded carpark with next to no facilities for the sake of about £8 !


----------



## aldra

I love the airies
But also love the some campsites

France is a bit special

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Taking aside the fact that municipals are now well over £20 a night in mid summer and not £8 the whole point of the aires system is freedom and the ability to park for a few hours or a couple of nights in a town or village where you want to be. To say they are all cramped car parks is like me saying all campsites are regimented over priced places full of noisy kids an nosey Brits who spend all their time watching you. Im sure that is not the case but I don't stay on many sites and can only count on one hand the ones we have stayed on that we liked. I could probably write a book on aires and wild spots all over Europe which for me typify the essence of motorhoming freedom.

I'll be honest though the cost saving is a huge benefit. This is our 111 night away on this trip and our current nightly spend is about £3. So just over £300. Near enough a £2000 saving if we had stayed on £20 a night sites


----------



## 113016

Likewise, we have just returned from a 10 week stint and all on aires.
What a saving, only paid 12 nights at 8 euro, 1 night at 5 euro and 1 night at 3 euro. The rest were FREE!
Plenty of room on all and at least one awning away from the next van and in most cases a lot more.
What nasty, horrible places, please don't use them and save them for me  
Can't see the point in having a van with all the facilities and then using a campsite  
Had we been using campsites we certainly would not have stayed as long or fewer future holidays as there is only so much money


----------



## Gretchibald

At this aire in Camaret sur mer last week , half empty, stunning cliffs, remains of gun emplacements on top, stone circle, chateau and beautiful beaches just a short walk away. On the other hand we also stay at first class campsites about every third night as my wife likes to indulge in the heated indoor swimming pools and other facilities , 15 euros with camping cheques.


----------



## barryd

Heated swimming pools!! Your spoiling her. I'm making mrs
d bathe in the Dordogne tomorrow morning. Well we are
Parked two feet away from it.


----------



## dolcefarniente

I've yet to find a £20 municipal.Usually 12-13 Euros or 10 without EHU. Is France so popular because there are a lot of cheapskates driving around? Lots on here bang on about contributing to the French local economy but do some of you really do that ? The popularity of Aires seems to be that they equal a buckshee trip. I posted way back in this thread about seeing 30-60k vans dodging a few euros a night parking on car parks or wherever. Parking in the sticks for free I can go with - that's what the van is best at but not most aires. The images posted of Idyllic empty aires are few and far between and if you Municipal (and contribute to the locals) 300 euros a month covers it (currently less than £250). Come on people be honest. You use them because most are free. Some don't seem to venture into the rest of Europe too much. Wonder why ? Crash helmet on.


----------



## joedenise

Easy because we want to

joe :lol:


----------



## erneboy

dolcefarniente said:


> I've yet to find a £20 municipal.Usually 12-13 Euros or 10 without EHU. Is France so popular because there are a lot of cheapskates driving around? Lots on here bang on about contributing to the French local economy but do some of you really do that ? The popularity of Aires seems to be that they equal a buckshee trip. I posted way back in this thread about seeing 30-60k vans dodging a few euros a night parking on car parks or wherever. Parking in the sticks for free I can go with - that's what the van is best at but not most aires. The images posted of Idyllic empty aires are few and far between and if you Municipal (and contribute to the locals) 300 euros a month covers it (currently less than £250). Come on people be honest. You use them because most are free. Some don't seem to venture into the rest of Europe too much. Wonder why ? Crash helmet on.


Tripe. We spend money in local shops, bars and restaurants. I can't speak for others but I don't use campsites simply because I detest the regimentation I have found in the very few I have been in. Admittedly I don't like busy aires either. As to paying on aires, I do so with pleasure, Alan.


----------



## 113016

There seems to be some people on here who may have money to waste  Some must be much better off then I, but I do what I can within my means and I don't owe a penny. 
Yes I have a nice van, not as big as some and bigger then others and it has all the facilities I need. Cooking, showers, bbq point, refillable gas and solar energy, all of these make us self sufficient and no need for camp sites, which incidentally I have nothing against and have in the past used municipals and if I felt the urge, I would do so the future! I have ACSI as a back up but have never used, even when we toured Spain and Portugal.
Regarding contributing to the local economy, we do and I would hope that everybody who uses the aire system would do so. If we feel welcome, we spend locally, if not we would move on and spend where we are welcome. 10 weeks away= 10weeks of food shopping and supplementary items.
No we are not cheap skates, we just do what we can afford.We are not tight, although I often joke about it saying we are tight ar*es as we dont use campsites, then I add we cant afford, (half joking)If we used campsites our trips would need to be shorter and we would also need to terminate our motorhome hobby earlier than we would wish.
One point that has not been mentioned is locations. We often find nice quiet places with a super river, canal side or sea view. I think this is more difficult on a camp site. Some of these locations may be wild and not an aire. 
I am in no way trying to get people to use aires, everybody must do what they are comfortable with and as I said before, they are really nasty horrible places, please leave them alone and more space for me


----------



## tonyt

What a load of drivel!

Every visitor supports the local community just by being there!

Clearly the OP has lost the plot of motorhoming.


----------



## jhelm

In my opinion we are all a bunch of cheapskates. If we weren't we would just stay in 5 star hotels and eat at the finest restaurants when away from home. 

As to parking in aires what I see most doing and tend to do myself is park as close to the line as I can on the side opposite the door. That way we still have a bit of room outside to put a table or chair if allowed. Of course if the spot is very narrow we park in the middle. The side the door is on shouldn't matter as you can either pull in or back in. Doing this everyone can have a bit of space and "privacy".


----------



## 113016

jhelm said:


> In my opinion we are all a bunch of cheapskates. If we weren't we would just stay in 5 star hotels and eat at the finest restaurants when away from home.


I don't think so, for me it's all about the freedom to come and go when you want, change the view from your window.
I have never been a big hotel sort of person, even when we could afford, we usually went for self catering apartments, not so that we could cook as we always ate out, but for the freedom to do as and when we wished.
Actually, we could still afford if we sold the M/H, but would I want to?
No way!


----------



## dolcefarniente

Wrong people replying and getting offended. I posted about the folks , and there are lots of them who are after a free trip hence never seem to venture beyond France yet spend fortunes on vans. If you're travelling on a budget (and I've done many years of that in the past) fine, but lots aren't. BarryD has been honest and said he's necessarily kept his costs down. Good luck to him. All the waffle about regimented sites etc (in France ??)is a bluff. They just don't want to pay. :roll:


----------



## 113016

Personally, I have taken no offence or gate :lol: I doubt anybody has
It is a case of needs must, or pack up and stay home  
Please enjoy your campsites, I will enjoy wilding and aires


----------



## erneboy

dolcefarniente said:


> All the waffle about regimented sites etc (in France ??)is a bluff. They just don't want to pay. :roll:


More tripe. You know nothing about my financial circumstances or those of most other members, Alan.


----------



## dolcefarniente

I'm not mailing about you ?


----------



## erneboy

dolcefarniente said:


> All the waffle about regimented sites etc (in France ??)is a bluff. They just don't want to pay. :roll:


Since you virtually quote what I said I find that an incredible assertion, Alan.


----------



## presto

Perhaps we wouldn't have expensive motor homes if we spent money hen we isn't have to :?:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Ha ha! I love the rants on this site...probably just as well we don't all like staying in the same place there would be a huge clash of personalities. We started MHing last year and were complete novices and could have benefited from some of the more useful tips on this thread for aire etiquette. Yes we made the odd faux pas, accidental disconnected the hab battery trying to connect the inverter and dumped the contents of the boiler onto the tarmac (didn't help that it was hot and the steam lingered for ages!), didn't shut one of the grey taps properly and had to clean up the mess before we left. Despite all this we soon got into to swing of things and enjoyed it so much did it all again this year (France and Spain). For the record we use aires and wildcamp, this is mainly for convenience as we like the driving/travelling aspect our MH gives us. have absolutely no problem with other MH's using camp sites or going on rallies, horses for courses and all that. We do try to add our meagre efforts to the local ecconomy in a hardened attempt to reduce the wine stock they have amassed.


----------



## blondel

I see it is a "fair and frank" exchange on here today. :roll: 

To add mine we mainly use campsites - preferably small municipal ones mainly because we have mostly failed to find good aires. By the way stayed at the municipal at Villeneuf les Avignon in June and it was a whacking E22 per night but nevertheless a great site but understandably nearly empty.
If or when we find a great aire we will stay on it, but I think we mainly go for the 'safe' option.


----------



## 113016

here are just a few of my recent aire and wild photographs.

Le Segala on Canal du Midi










Homps lac, near Canal du Midi
http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff262/tramperbucket/IMG_5954.jpg[/img

Le Bugue

[img]http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff262/tramperbucket/IMG_6027.jpg

Homps Marina on Canal du Midi


----------



## 113016

And a couple from last year in Portugal

These are by no means the nicest, they were just handy and did not show much private information

Torreira









Near Bico opposite Torreira


----------



## tonyt

blondel said:


> I see it is a "fair and frank" exchange on here today. :roll:
> 
> To add mine we mainly use campsites - preferably small municipal ones mainly because we have mostly failed to find good aires. By the way stayed at the municipal at Villeneuf les Avignon in June and it was a whacking E22 per night but nevertheless a great site but understandably nearly empty.
> If or when we find a great aire we will stay on it, but I think we mainly go for the 'safe' option.


Yep - there's nothing like the word "cheapskate" to get the juices flowing here. 

Sorry, and surprised, to hear that you've not been able to find any good aires. There are so many. What would make an aire "good" for you - location/facilities/views/neighbours or just that comfortable feeling?


----------



## 113016

and Spain

Barro, west of Llanes










Pria San Francisco near Muros (Galicia)


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi Grath,

We must have the same taste in "stopover" as nearly all of the locations in your Photos aesthetically appeal to me.

If you get chance (and don't mind), could you list the locations for me please (or PM them).

CHEERS


----------



## 113016

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi Grath,
> 
> We must have the same taste in "stopover" as nearly all of the locations in your Photos aesthetically appeal to me.
> 
> If you get chance (and don't mind), could you list the locations for me please (or PM them).
> 
> CHEERS


Edited the posts

I have re entered the photo of Homps Lac as it disappeared

Homps lac


----------



## grouch

Likewise. Would love to know the locations. However, I hope there are not too many steep hills about as I know some Motorhomefacts members do not like them.


----------



## 113016

For you Guys who likes these locations, there are so many more, hundreds and thousands equally as nice or better.
Just follow the coast, rivers and canals and you will fall over them.
Just take the time to go off the main roads and enjoy


----------



## tonyt

Grath said:


> For you Guys who likes these locations, there are so many more, hundreds and thousands equally as nice or better.
> Just follow the coast, rivers and canals and you will fall over them.
> Just take the time to go off the main roads and enjoy


Or you can even do it from home - grab some co-ords (like MHF or Archies etc) and spend a few hours on Google Earth. You can almost have an aire holiday without moving from your armchair.


----------



## barryd

Would rather stay in 5 star hotels!!!! Don't make me laugh! In my old life I stayed in probably some of the best hotels in the World. In fact for three years I lived in the Hilton in London (which wasn't one of the best hotels in the world by the way). If I never stay in another hotel in my life again I will be very happy.

Municipals do seem to be around the €10-15 mark now in September if you can find one open but in July and August we never saw one for less than €20-25 whereas the Aires and Sostas were still mainly free unless you're daft enough to go to Lake Garda or somewhere equally as busy.

As far as contributing to the economy is concerned. I've spent about £4000 on this trip so far and none of it in the UK so who the hell has my money?? :roll: I spent £50 in a French market the other day, mainly on flipping cheese which I soon scoffed so I had to find another one.

I'll hold my hands up though. I detest spending a penny to park my van anywhere. I have everything I need on board and I want freedom. Freedom to park, freedom to come and go as I please and freedom to find a spot with either nobody else there or just a handful of like minded individuals.

To me ending up on a campsite is a failure (for ME!). Part of the fun of the trip for us is finding that elusive wild spot or secret Aire that's just perfect. I also hate the idea of parking up on a crowded Aire car park with 50 other vans all in a line, packed together and yes they do of course exist and perhaps these are the ones that most people see, laugh at and base their opinions on I guess.

I love France but this trip has mainly been about the Alps and has included Germany, Austria, Slovenia and Italy and it's still worked out at just less than three quid a night.

I really think I should start writing a guide to the premier wild spots and Aires around Europe except I suspect Grath and many others would string me up. 8O

Anyway. Here are just a few I've loaded up on here before that don't even scratch the surface.

By the way this is turning into a really good rant / spat thread. All good humoured (I hope).


----------



## bigcats30

barryd said:


> Would rather stay in 5 star hotels!!!! Don't make me laugh! In my old life I stayed in probably some of the best hotels in the World. In fact for three years I lived in the Hilton in London (which wasn't one of the best hotels in the world by the way). If I never stay in another hotel in my life again I will be very happy.
> 
> Municipals do seem to be around the €10-15 mark now in September if you can find one open but in July and August we never saw one for less than €20-25 whereas the Aires and Sostas were still mainly free unless you're daft enough to go to Lake Garda or somewhere equally as busy.
> 
> As far as contributing to the economy is concerned. I've spent about £4000 on this trip so far and none of it in the UK so who the hell has my money?? :roll: I spent £50 in a French market the other day, mainly on flipping cheese which I soon scoffed so I had to find another one.
> 
> I'll hold my hands up though. I detest spending a penny to park my van anywhere. I have everything I need on board and I want freedom. Freedom to park, freedom to come and go as I please and freedom to find a spot with either nobody else there or just a handful of like minded individuals.
> 
> To me ending up on a campsite is a failure (for ME!). Part of the fun of the trip for us is finding that elusive wild spot or secret Aire that's just perfect. I also hate the idea of parking up on a crowded Aire car park with 50 other vans all in a line, packed together and yes they do of course exist and perhaps these are the ones that most people see, laugh at and base their opinions on I guess.
> 
> I love France but this trip has mainly been about the Alps and has included Germany, Austria, Slovenia and Italy and it's still worked out at just less than three quid a night.
> 
> I really think I should start writing a guide to the premier wild spots and Aires around Europe except I suspect Grath and many others would string me up. 8O
> 
> Anyway. Here are just a few I've loaded up on here before that don't even scratch the surface.
> 
> By the way this is turning into a really good rant / spat thread. All good humoured (I hope).


Mate you best be doing this still when I leave the Army because I'm following you!! they look brilliant.

Wild camping gets my vote!


----------



## barryd

bigcats30 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would rather stay in 5 star hotels!!!! Don't make me laugh! In my old life I stayed in probably some of the best hotels in the World. In fact for three years I lived in the Hilton in London (which wasn't one of the best hotels in the world by the way). If I never stay in another hotel in my life again I will be very happy.
> 
> Municipals do seem to be around the €10-15 mark now in September if you can find one open but in July and August we never saw one for less than €20-25 whereas the Aires and Sostas were still mainly free unless you're daft enough to go to Lake Garda or somewhere equally as busy.
> 
> As far as contributing to the economy is concerned. I've spent about £4000 on this trip so far and none of it in the UK so who the hell has my money?? :roll: I spent £50 in a French market the other day, mainly on flipping cheese which I soon scoffed so I had to find another one.
> 
> I'll hold my hands up though. I detest spending a penny to park my van anywhere. I have everything I need on board and I want freedom. Freedom to park, freedom to come and go as I please and freedom to find a spot with either nobody else there or just a handful of like minded individuals.
> 
> To me ending up on a campsite is a failure (for ME!). Part of the fun of the trip for us is finding that elusive wild spot or secret Aire that's just perfect. I also hate the idea of parking up on a crowded Aire car park with 50 other vans all in a line, packed together and yes they do of course exist and perhaps these are the ones that most people see, laugh at and base their opinions on I guess.
> 
> I love France but this trip has mainly been about the Alps and has included Germany, Austria, Slovenia and Italy and it's still worked out at just less than three quid a night.
> 
> I really think I should start writing a guide to the premier wild spots and Aires around Europe except I suspect Grath and many others would string me up. 8O
> 
> Anyway. Here are just a few I've loaded up on here before that don't even scratch the surface.
> 
> By the way this is turning into a really good rant / spat thread. All good humoured (I hope).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate you best be doing this still when I leave the Army because I'm following you!! they look brilliant.
> 
> Wild camping gets my vote!
Click to expand...

Yeah definatley as long as you bring that Marmot with the Bazooka in your Avatar. Actually as your in that trade. Can you get me one for the top of the van (controllable from the cab preferably)? It could come in useful if I ever find myself on a crowded Aire / site.


----------



## tonyt

OK, OK - that's enough Aire Plugging!!

'orrible places - crowded, smelly, dirty and full of cheapskate Brits!

And anyway, if you keep on like this I'll never find a space next time I turn up.


----------



## bigcats30

barryd said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would rather stay in 5 star hotels!!!! Don't make me laugh! In my old life I stayed in probably some of the best hotels in the World. In fact for three years I lived in the Hilton in London (which wasn't one of the best hotels in the world by the way). If I never stay in another hotel in my life again I will be very happy.
> 
> Municipals do seem to be around the €10-15 mark now in September if you can find one open but in July and August we never saw one for less than €20-25 whereas the Aires and Sostas were still mainly free unless you're daft enough to go to Lake Garda or somewhere equally as busy.
> 
> As far as contributing to the economy is concerned. I've spent about £4000 on this trip so far and none of it in the UK so who the hell has my money?? :roll: I spent £50 in a French market the other day, mainly on flipping cheese which I soon scoffed so I had to find another one.
> 
> I'll hold my hands up though. I detest spending a penny to park my van anywhere. I have everything I need on board and I want freedom. Freedom to park, freedom to come and go as I please and freedom to find a spot with either nobody else there or just a handful of like minded individuals.
> 
> To me ending up on a campsite is a failure (for ME!). Part of the fun of the trip for us is finding that elusive wild spot or secret Aire that's just perfect. I also hate the idea of parking up on a crowded Aire car park with 50 other vans all in a line, packed together and yes they do of course exist and perhaps these are the ones that most people see, laugh at and base their opinions on I guess.
> 
> I love France but this trip has mainly been about the Alps and has included Germany, Austria, Slovenia and Italy and it's still worked out at just less than three quid a night.
> 
> I really think I should start writing a guide to the premier wild spots and Aires around Europe except I suspect Grath and many others would string me up. 8O
> 
> Anyway. Here are just a few I've loaded up on here before that don't even scratch the surface.
> 
> By the way this is turning into a really good rant / spat thread. All good humoured (I hope).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate you best be doing this still when I leave the Army because I'm following you!! they look brilliant.
> 
> Wild camping gets my vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah definatley as long as you bring that Marmot with the Bazooka in your Avatar. Actually as your in that trade. Can you get me one for the top of the van (controllable from the cab preferably)? It could come in useful if I ever find myself on a crowded Aire / site.
Click to expand...

I can get you any colour as long as its green!!

We have these that can be fitted.......even comes with a thermal camera ;-)


----------



## barryd

Great! Ill order two. Can you also get those swivel camera things that you see under helicopters that can zoom in on someones face 2 miles? I can think of some good uses for that 

Sorry for going over the tip re aires photos. It's Graths fault. He started it


----------



## jhelm

Great Pictures guys, so this it what it takes to bring out the pictures of all those great spots. Anyway if you didn´t understand I was just kidding around about the cheapskate part. Though I think you would agree that you won´t see Bill Gates or the like parked up next to a nice beach in his motorhome. As for me if it weren´t for the cheap sostas and wild camping and the camper in general my family and I would not nearly be able to afford all the great times we have had. Call me cheap or call me poor, maybe I fit both descriptions. It is all relative. Campers are becoming more and more popular especially I think in hard times and do we add a lot to local economies, maybe not that much, it depends. Perhaps in the end it´s a fare exchange, we go there and they come here, each taking advantage of the others resources.


----------



## blondel

Wow! those photos are great

We will have to look a bit harder. Our problem is probably rushing to get to a certain place via motorways, then just going to campsites. We are usually restricted to 3 weeks or less so tend to rush. Soon on ferry for another almost 3 weeks and the plan is to head south so if anyone wants to share any spacious scenic aires, preferably with electric for charging powerchair, I would love to hear from you!


----------



## blondel

I meant the south of France - haven't got long enough to go further we think. Languedoc Roussillon probably - oh and does anyone know what the mozzies are like in the Camargue in October/November?


----------



## 113016

barryd said:


> Sorry for going over the tip re aires photos. It's Graths fault. He started it


No it's not, I have much nicer ones but quite a few show our reg number or might have Kath sitting with a glass of wine  
Anyway, they are horrible nasty unsafe dirty places  
Now I have put you all off, they will be empty just for me :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy

I usually check where are going a few days ahead and use Google Earth and Street View to check places out. We almost always find a quiet scenic place to stay.

Just now I have been checking places to stay on our way from Limoges in France over the Pyrenees towards Monzon in Spain. All of this route will be off the beaten track and looks beautiful.

We just spent two weeks coming from Berlin to here and did the same on that journey. We stayed in some lovely places beside lakes, on mountains and in old villages on the way here. We meet lots of very nice local people wherever we go.

I am not the photographer in our van, Mrs. Eb does that and she does have lots of photos. Perhaps I will get her to post a few.

I make a point of shopping in local shops, eating out, using bars and buying my fuel from local filling stations so that we do spend money in the places we visit, Alan.


----------



## barryd

I think the key to finding the best Aires is to look off the Beaten track a bit or away from where everyone else wants to be. This isnt always suitable though if you dont have secondary transport.

For example in August we were about ten miles north of Lake Garda about 4000ft up in the hills at a superb iittle free sosta at Lake Cei. Tiny little picturesque lake. Grassy sosta and even in peak season there were only a handful of vans. The Sostas at Garda were €15 and €24 and pretty grizzly but the campsites looked even worse.

Even in July and August you can find aires and sostas with hardly anyone on them. The places just off the tourist trail often try harder to attract you so you will often find them free with free services and even free EHU and of course tons of space whereas the one five miles down the road might be €10 and packed because its right on top of something interesting.

Wild spots are the same. Again if you have a second vehicle you can spot them while your out and about and come back with the van.

Agree with Alan. Google Earth, Streetview and Google maps have made a massive difference in doing research and dont forget that the www.campingcar-infos.com site shows over 16000 spots in Europe. Not just France including many wild camping spots.


----------



## 113016

I agree with Barry here, that even in high season, nice quiet places little gem can be found. Just think out of the box and be flexible and don't be afraid to be on your own  We often overnight with no other vans anywhere near, but and it is a big but, if it does not feel right, move on and find somewhere else.
With experience, you will soon know what you like and will then have no hesitation in wilding on your own.  
Enjoy


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Back to the etiquette theme.

This was a family, photo below, spreading the contents of the MH around at least three bays.

An officious woman, checking everyone's entrance tickets, spotted the MH and immediately was on to her mobile.

A couple of minutes later two Municipal Police turned up and inspected the mess around the MH – the owners were not there.

The owner and family, at least 8 or 9 in total, turned up around 5 o'clock and within minutes the Police returned to have a chat.

Much arm waving and shrugging from the owner ensued.

The Police departed and the owner and his family started to clear away some of the mess.

He'd presumably had a warning from the Police and been told to do something about it.

Less than a minutes effort, rearranging the deckchairs on the Titanic came to mind, went into sorting out the problem before the family sat down to have a meal and a drink.

About an hour later the Police returned once more and, after much more arm waving, shrugging and by now heated words, the two Officers once again left.

As the Police departed the whole of the family started to pack everything into and onto the MH and within 15 minutes they left the site - to applause and cheers from all the other watching Motorhome owners.

PS – they were French !


----------



## 113016

Then you have the cassette nozzle been shoved up and around the drinking water tap  even when there is a second designated wc water tap  usually it will be a French man :lol: 
We always and mean always if we have any suspicion, disinfect any tap we use  
Treat all taps as if a cassette has been around the tap and you will be ok


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

grouch said:


> Likewise. Would love to know the locations. However, I hope there are not too many steep hills about as I know some Motorhomefacts members do not like them.


Hi,

I have no idea whom that could possibly be in reference to 

Hope you are well.


----------

